# Hilfe bei Idee!



## EchseKiuta (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Habe die Idee eine HomePage zu entwerfen ähnlich wie bei xpell.com mit einer flashanimation! Die Seite soll grundsätzlich als Portfolio dienen und wird deshalb auch nicht viel Content haben!

Nun meine Frage an euch: Habe derzeit Probleme dabei das 3D-Modell aus Cinema, welches ich wie in dem Robotic-Tutorial auch bewegen kann, so in Flash zu importieren, das ich mit Hilfe eines Buttons oder ähnl. das Modell bewegen kann (wie eben bei xpell.com). 

Kann mir einer verraten wie ich dies am besten anstelle oder ob man einen völlig neuen Weg anschlagen muss um zum Ziel zu kommen!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Echsekiuta


----------



## Tobias Menzel (19. Juli 2005)

Hi,

vielleicht wäre die Frage im Flashforum besser aufgehoben... aber naja. 

Grundsätzlich musst Du Dir überlegen, welche Animationen nötig sind (sprich: Übergänge von einem Zustand in den anderen) und die entsprechenden Einzelbilder rendern. Alle möglichen Übergänge packst Du entweder nacheinander auf die Hauptzeitleiste, oder in einzelne MovieClips (vielleicht etwas übersichtlicher). Nun gibst Du jedem "Zustand" einen Index und merkst Dir, wo Du Dich grade befindest. An den "Endpositionen" der Animationen kannst Du die aktiven Bereiche mit unsichtbaren Schaltflächen aktivieren. Im Prinzip brauchst Du nur die Hälfe der möglichen Übergänge als Einzelbildanimationen, da Du Zeitleisten auch rückwärts abspielen lassen kannst (es sei denn, das Zusammenklappen soll eben z.B.  etwas anders aussehen als das Ausklappen rückwärts). An einigen Stellen wirst Du zwei Teilanimationen nacheinander abspielen müssen (z.B. zurück zum Hauptstatus und dann in Content 5). Das lässt sich recht einfach mit Ereignissen regeln, indem Du im letzten Schlüsselbild einer Animation eine Funktion auf der Hauptzeitleiste auslöst. Je nach Übergang kannst Du in dieser Funktion eine andere Aktion triggern.

Entschuldige, wenn ich mich hier etwas vage ausdrücke, aber ganz simpel ist das natürlich nicht und die endgültige Umsetzung hängt eben auch von der Struktur ab, die Du Dir überlegt hast. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, einen Thread im Flasforum aufzumachen, in dem Du Deine bisherigen Ergebnisse und die entsprechenden Fragen postest (vielleicht verschiebt jemand auch netterweise diesen Thread). Beispiele für eine derartige Menüsteuerung kann ich Dir sicher geben - alles auf einmal wäre aber doch etwas zu viel. 

Gruß
.


----------



## EchseKiuta (19. Juli 2005)

vielen vielen Dank schonmal! Habe jetzt wenigstens eine ungefähre Vorstellung wie ich weitermache! Mache das ganze einafch aus Testzwecken und mir ist auch klar das ich mir ganz schön was vorgenommen habe! Naja mal schaun wies weitergeht! Aber vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß Echse


----------

